# vesa driver and dual monitor configuration



## rumate (May 14, 2021)

Hello,

I wonder if it's possible to have a dual monitor configuration using the vesa driver?
I used to work with two monitors, but after an upgrade from 12.2 to 13.0, 'radeonkms' stopped working. Gnome Settings shows just one monitor, if I turn on the second monitor, it duplicates the first one.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2021)

rumate said:


> I wonder if it's possible to have a dual monitor configuration using the vesa driver?


No, it doesn't support that.


----------



## rumate (May 14, 2021)

Too bad. Anyway, thanks for your reply.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2021)

rumate said:


> but after an upgrade from 12.2 to 13.0, 'radeonkms' stopped working


Did you upgrade all your installed ports/packages too? Because graphics/drm-kmod should pull in graphics/drm-fbsd13-kmod instead of graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod after the upgrade.


----------



## rumate (May 14, 2021)

Yeah, all packages were upgraded successfully. I have this packages installed :
drm-fbsd13-kmod-5.4.92.g20210419
drm-kmod-g20190710_1


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2021)

Can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log with the radionkms module loaded? Or does the module fail to load at all?

Easily post from the command line: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999` (post the resulting URL here).


----------



## rumate (May 14, 2021)

radeonkms loads as usually, but it doesn't seem work properly. I filed a bug. It has some more details.


----------

